# Supply & Demand for orchestral musicians - variations by instrument?



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm curious about the competitive dynamics of making a living by playing an orchestral instrument. As a classical guitarist, I'm not close enough to the orchestral scene to know.

Which instruments have the greatest supply of musicians?
Which instruments have the greatest demand?

And as a result, are there any instruments that are "easier" to make a living from?
And which instruments would be the hardest?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I can only speak from my experiences as a amateur playing in community groups in the United States.

As far as woodwinds are concern we are always turning away flute and clarinets. Oboes and bassoons are in real demand.

I think that in the brass section there is a demand for horn players.

For the strings we always have a demand for violists.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I too can only speak from experience playing in an amateur orchestra. We usually need low brass players, tuba, trombone and bass trombone. We always need double bass players and viola players and consistent percussion players. We don't have a harp player, though a few pieces we play require a harp, so we hire a ringer on the day of the show. We usually have enough wind, horn, trumpet, cello and violin players. 

We can always use more players who can count.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Most of the amateurs in the Washington have disposable income to purchase instruments.

For example I know Saxophone players who own a complete of set of Selmer or Yamaha Saxophones.

I know of a percussion player who owns all sorts of equipment including his own set of four tympani's.

Along with myself I know at least four amateurs in Northern Virginia who own a contrabassoon.

Music is our hobby and instead of spending a few thousand dollars buying a boat or a set of Tiger Wood Golf Clubs, we purchase another horn.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sidenote: Increasingly unreasonable airline demands for orchestra players instruments, make me wonder where this will end. Private plane opportunities? Maybe insurance concerns are too great. Been thought of, and forgotten.


----------

